# Car wont start



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Went out to car today..unlocked it no problem and went to start it.. ignition lights came on but car wont start??

Been told this could be steering lock??

Anyone help??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Could be. Depends on year of your car.

Could do with reading any DTC codes really to be sure.

Could also be a tracker/aftermarket immobiliser issue, or fuel pump fuse?

Codes will always give a better idea of what could be wrong


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Car is 2013 on a 62 plate


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Then not likely to be steering lock.

Tracker?
Fuel pump relay/fuse?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Smileygtr said:


> Went out to car today..unlocked it no problem and went to start it.. ignition lights came on but car wont start??
> 
> Been told this could be steering lock??
> 
> Anyone help??


Have you tried inserting the key fob into the slot in the dashboard?
Also check the battery terminals are tight on the battery, open up the bonnet and release the battery cover panel on the passenger side of the engine bay and give the connectors a tug to check they are secure.
However my guess is you have a Cobra tracker fitted and no subscription so the tracker has immobilised the car. Do you normally have a clicking noise in the rear passenger area of the car when you switch on the ignition?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If IGN lights come up then the smart key has been recognised it's an issue going from ACC to IGN.

Usually that's fuel pump fuse/relay or immobiliser which on R35s usually means shitty Cobra tracker.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Do you have the shitty cobra tracker on your car


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

A quick question if you leave the fob in the car can cobra still immobilise it - no subscription on the tracker


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

terry lloyd said:


> A quick question if you leave the fob in the car can cobra still immobilise it - no subscription on the tracker


Yup


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Yup


Oh Bugger - so if this happened would it reset with the button on the fob ?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope - it's the subscription status that matters, not whether the fob is turned on or not


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes the car does have the cobra tracker on it but not active.. and yes i do get a clickin noise in the rear but was told that was somethin to do with the audison upgrade thats in the car


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Smileygtr said:


> Yes the car does have the cobra tracker on it but not active.. and yes i do get a clickin noise in the rear but was told that was somethin to do with the audison upgrade thats in the car


Do you have the tracker fob? My mate had the same problem and simply changing the tracker fob battery (even tho tracker wasn't active) cured it.

ps the clicking is the tracker.


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Changed batteries in both tracker fobs and car now starts thank god.. thanks for all the info guys..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glad you sorted it.

Cobra tracker is a right pain in the arse.


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah i might consider ripping it out


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Smileygtr said:


> Yeah i might consider ripping it out


I would. There must be one panicking post a month from some poor sod whose GTR is stranded because of an inactive subscription but still very active in the car Cobra tracker.

They're a bloody curse.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> I would. There must be one panicking post a month from some poor sod whose GTR is stranded because of an inactive subscription but still very active in the car Cobra tracker.
> 
> They're a bloody curse.


Just a crap tracker and the service is shite to


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Smileygtr said:


> and yes i do get a clickin noise in the rear but was told that was somethin to do with the audison upgrade thats in the car


I got told some equal shite when I bought mine as well.; The NHPC said the clicking was the fuel pump priming. At the time I did not know any better.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> They're a bloody curse.


The things are a bloody disgrace. At least I got £200 (or whatever it was) when I complained to Tracker about them bollocksing up my car.


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Car been to litchfields today for map updates so i had the tracker disconnected so wont have this issue again..

O and no more ticking noise now from the back either??


----------



## Bibz (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi iv got same issue with my gtr it cranks but doesn't start how can you take these tracker of thanks


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Take your gtr to an independent gtr specialist and they will remove it. Do you really think the gtr owners with this type of tracker system fitted really want the information posted on an open forum?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad it sorted


----------



## WhiteysR35 (Oct 12, 2020)

Would like to think so it was three years ago 😂


----------

